# Verry Easy/cheap Diy Canister Filter.



## mphering (Oct 3, 2005)

I have helped make a few DIY canister filters for friends the are into reef tanks, so I thought I would do the same for the 110g tank I am setting up. The design was easy enough to buy build and set up in one afternoon and it was very cheap! it was made out of 4" ID black pvc and it was "L" shaped. It is 1'-6" high and 4'-0" long. (with this design you can make it any shape or size you want) the intake is a bulk head fitting at the top of the "L". the bulk head is attached to rubber 4" pipe cap that attaches by a stainless steel screw clamp.(I don't know what they are called but they can be found at any hardware store) it is very easy to put on and off and I have never had a leaking problem. so the water inters at the top of the "L" where spung and foam filter media are. This is the only part of the filter you have to clean out if you have good mechanical filtration. then with cut up lighting grid and plastic mesh you can put screens in the actual 90 degree 4" pvc fitting that will separate mechanical from bio filter media. I used pool filter sand and filled the 4'-0" long section of 4" pvc. at the end of that I sandwiched another homemade screen between the 4'-0" long 4" pvc and flat pvc cap. it the cap I put another bulkhead fitting that ran to the pump that pumped the water back in the tank. the amount of filter media that you can fit in a filter like this is crazy!!! I didn't do the math but it was about 30 to 40lbs of sand. you would need a lot of $200 name brand canister filters to do that. I was able to do the whole thing for about $50. the pump was the most expensive thing.


----------



## mphering (Oct 3, 2005)

I am working on getting some pics so you can see exactly what I was trying to explain. in the meantime I hope this will help others like it did me. let me know if you have any questions. I will try my best to help..


----------



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

Yup, some pictures would be a big help for those who, like me, prefer to look at pictures than read and understand


----------

